# iPad 2 video externe



## IJK (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour.

Je n'ai pas de iPad (même pas le 1) et pas de iPhone. Donc je ne m'y connais vraiment pas bien que tous mes ordis soient des macs.
Je taf énormément sur de la vidéo et du son.
En Home studio, en studio de répète etc

J'ai un macbook qui me sert de plateforme mobile. L'USB et le FireWire en entrée/sortie me sont d'une plus que grande utilité dans la visualisation de mes pistes audio/vidéo.

J'ai vu qu'il y a une "prise" AV en usb sur le iPad 2. J'ai compris d'après beaucoup de témoignages qu'il s'agit d'une "sortie".

Est-ce aussi une "entrée" qui permettrait non pas d'envoyer mais de recevoir les signaux d'un appareil externé?
par exemple pour préparer le cadrage d'une caméra ou d'un appareil photo, visualiser les pistes d'un arrangeur virtuel...

Merci d'avance de votre réponse.


----------

